# Stainless Steel Mesh



## Agreen (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding stainless steel mesh. I went to Lowes and Home Depot and can't find it.
Also, what size mesh is typically used to keep the FF from escaping?

Any suggestions?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You can try Grainger.com, they tend to have stuff that's hard to find locally.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mcmaster Carr has the stainless steel mesh in various size openings.

Jon


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

you can use "no-see-um" screen. i know lowes has it


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mcmaster is a good bet.

Another great source might be to look at the "sample sets" that are sold here:

Wire Mesh Filter Discs and Sample Sets on Belleville Wire Cloth Co., Inc.

They sell various sizes in what they call a "sample set" so if you need a wide variety of sizes this may be your best bet.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's what I get from McMaster-Carr:

9241T39	Strainer-Grade Woven Wire Cloth, 304 Stainless Steel, 120 X 108 Mesh, .0035" Wire Diameter, 12" X 60" Sheet


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Use your search button. I posted this weeks ago. Online is only place.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm looking for the cheapest meshes on the McMaster-Carr site, as they vary a great deal. So far I haven't found better than product #9230T525 at $3.49 per square foot. The openings are .0268" -- supposedly slightly larger than sugar grains. That should be just fine for fruit flies.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Depending on how big a piece you need, you can get an oil splatter screen from the dollar store. They are about 14" across and very fine mesh.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Here's what I get from McMaster-Carr:
> 
> 9241T39	Strainer-Grade Woven Wire Cloth, 304 Stainless Steel, 120 X 108 Mesh, .0035" Wire Diameter, 12" X 60" Sheet


Zach- how did has this grade/sizing of mesh held up for you? Would you recommend it still?

Chris


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

With 40 micron flies don't escape and there is plenty of air exchange. The glass doesn't get condensation on the front pane even with a tiny 1"strip. With 15-20(ish)% screen of 40 micron you don't get condensation at all except maybe in the mornings or after misting. It does depend on the tank too but this is what I have found. Anything more than that the tank will dry out pretty well. One downside to stainless over no-see-um is that the edges can be rather sharp. For anything that likes to climb, or in shorter tanks, I usually go with no-see-um. When using the stainless, pay attention to not install it too tightly between the windowframe. It can pinch in the middle and make a gap between the glass and the middle of the screen.


----------

